# Opinions on adding igf-1 to cut mix cycle?



## Gulfcoastgorilla (Mar 13, 2012)

I have never used a peptide. Does any one have an opinion in maybe adding 20 mg a day while I'm on cut mix test-tren-masteron. Is it worth spending the extra money?  What results does one get from these peptides. Not a ton of info put there. Thanks.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 13, 2012)

Are you cutting with low carbs.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 13, 2012)

IGFLR3 would be great to add in to the mix... 20mcg's is a pretty low dose.  25mcg's is a light dose, 50mcg's is pretty common, and 100mcg's is considered a large dose.  

Some common Benefits of IGF are as follows
increase body size, and the promotion of tissue growth, in particular, of muscle tissue. IGF also helps the body to repair muscle tissue and helps muscle to resist injuries, which are two major benefits to bodybuilders.


----------



## Ziggy1333 (Mar 13, 2012)

I hope u meant 20 mcgs a day. 20 mg per day would be a death sentance not to mention about 500 bucks a day lol....you wont get shit from 20 mcgs a day though. I don't get any resultss unless i run 100 mcgs a day.....


----------



## Gulfcoastgorilla (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes I am cuttin very low carb. I may run it at 40mcg. Any input as to how long I should run it. My cut cycle is ten weeks. Can I match that. Thank you guys.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 13, 2012)

Gulfcoastgorilla said:


> Yes I am cuttin very low carb. I may run it at 40mcg. Any input as to how long I should run it. My cut cycle is ten weeks. Can I match that. Thank you guys.


 

40mcg's is much better, and 4-5 wks at a time is generally recommended with an off period of the same.


----------



## Gulfcoastgorilla (Mar 13, 2012)

And is this 5 days on 2 days off


----------



## Gulfcoastgorilla (Mar 13, 2012)

Is this better than running ghrp-2


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't see why you couldn't do that.. but it's not necessary


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 13, 2012)

Gulfcoastgorilla said:


> Is this better than running ghrp-2


 

IGF is much more anabolic in comparison to GHRP's.

You could run them concurrently.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 13, 2012)

Here's something I stole out of Vannesb's log.. it's just an example of how in depth you can get with the peptides. I don't expect you to stack all this.. just wanted you to see the potentials.



Designed by "OldSchoolLifter" – The Triple B 
This cycle is a bit different, on workout days the use of GHRP-and GHRH will act in place of Synthetic GH pulsing serum levels to over 12 all the while increasing IGF levels on days when you need the most WORKOUT DAY!, but let’s not neglect OFF DAYS, because we have the Use of Peg-MGF, which can cause growth in all muscle groups rather than its counterpart MGF which only affects the muscle pinned in. 

Peps used in cycle
GHRP – 2
cjc-1295-w/o Dac
DES
MGF
LR3
Peg-MGF


Workout Days: 4 per week for 7 weeks

Pre Workout
- 15 min pre 200mcg DES Bi-Lat 


Post Workout – 
- 15 min Post workout 300mcg MGF Bi-Lat 
- 15 min after MGF Dose GHRP/CJC Combo
- 20 Min After GHRP Combo Dose 120mcg IGF-LR3 Sub Q
- EAT! EAT! EAT!

Non Workout Days
- 11:30am Dose PEG –MGF 200mcg Sub Q

Workout Days:
- 200mcg GHRP-2 & 200mcg cjc-1295 w/o Dac ( Morning – Post Workout 15min after MGF Dose – Pre Bed)


----------



## Gulfcoastgorilla (Mar 13, 2012)

I'll stick to igf at 40-60 mcg. Thanks guys.


----------



## Gulfcoastgorilla (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes that is very elaborate. I'm going to keep it simple the firt go round


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 13, 2012)

Gulfcoastgorilla said:


> Yes that is very elaborate. I'm going to keep it simple the firt go round


 

I don't blame you.. like I said, just wanted to shed some light on to some of the possibilities.  IGF alone will be a nice addition to your cycle.


----------



## Gulfcoastgorilla (Mar 13, 2012)

What is talks opinion on the most anabolic peptide that is affordable is it the igf?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 13, 2012)

IGF and MGF are among the most anabolic.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 13, 2012)

Gulfcoastgorilla said:


> Yes I am cuttin very low carb. I may run it at 40mcg. Any input as to how long I should run it. My cut cycle is ten weeks. Can I match that. Thank you guys.



Low carbs and lr3 can be dangerous.  LR3 and low carbs can make you hypoglycemic.


----------

